# how to you find out my warcraft 3 CD key?



## ddd04195

i need to reinstall frozen throne to update to the new patch but ive lost my CD key is there a way i can find my current one? i heard something about a registery but not sure what it is.


----------



## Couriant

it's possible that Belarc Advisor can see your CD-KEY, but if you have already uninstalled it, then you won't be able to find it.


----------



## ddd04195

nope i still have the game installed, but what is a Belarc Advisor?


----------



## DoubleHelix

It's an application that displays information about hardware and software. It displays CD keys for some programs.

Here's a link:
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## ddd04195

i tryed it it doesnt say anything about the CD key 
this is all it says..
Blizzard Entertainment - Frozen Throne Version 1, 5, 0, 0 * 
Blizzard Entertainment - Warcraft III Uninstaller Version 1.00C * 
Blizzard Entertainment - Warcraft III Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Blizzard Entertainment - Warcraft III Version 1.20.4 * 
Blizzard Entertainment - World Editor Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
dont know if that helps..


----------



## Couriant

I know that it does show my C&C keys, I just don't know the full list of what it does and does not see.


----------



## ddd04195

so then is there another way? like look in the directory or another program?


----------



## Couriant

I lost my CD-Key, where can I find it ?

If your game is still installed on your computer, you are in luck.

Get Magickian's CD-Key Grabber. Launch the appropriate game and connect to Battle.net. At the login screen, alt-tab to the desktop and click the Get CD-Key button. If successful, your CD-Key should be displayed in the edit boxes.

Note: You don't have to fully login (by entering your username and password) in
order to get your cd-key.

If your game is not installed, you will have to get a new CD-Key from Blizzard. Read this page for more information.


----------



## ddd04195

well the problem is that i cannot log into battle.net it says downloading update and after it finished downloading it says to click "restart" and i did but nothing happens. I have also tried downloading the patch manually from bliazzard but it also doesnt work. I found out the problem is that i need to reinstall the game but cant without CD key.

so can the programme work even if i dont log into battle.net?so i use it when it says downloading update

also i cant get to that site whenever i click on the link it sends me back to the main site


----------



## Couriant

I don't know, i just googled lost warcraft 3 cd key


----------



## ddd04195

so is the only way to buy a new frozen throne?


----------



## Couriant

If it's less than $10, sure. Blizzard will give you a new key for that much (as listed on their website.)


----------



## MrGrinch

shadow french's cd key grabber u dont need to go on bnet to use this
however the shadow french site is down so i could only provide u with this one it requires u to register to download.. or u could google to see if other sites are hosting this program
http://www.zerogamers.com/downloads/c38-Warcraft-III-Bnet-Utilities/f46-CD-Key-Grabber.html


----------



## ACA529

Shadow French is a Battle.net hacking noob... don't trust anything from him. 

Also, zerogamers hosts lot's of hacks. They also don't allow you to download without buying VIP, so that sucks too.


----------

